# FRIDAY FUN! Who do you love



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Let's have some fun. Who or what does your poo love...
Right now willow and Ozzy love LYD.
























Ozzy also is having a love affair with me right now.
Jake is not sure about LYD








But he loves his stuffties
















And his brother


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie's favorite toy is Monster  It used to be one of Skippers toys and he hated it and would never ever go near it.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly loves all her friends


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

So lovely to see Jake and Ozzy snuggled up together Donna  xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> So lovely to see Jake and Ozzy snuggled up together Donna  xx


It took a while. They play a lot now but it isn't often that Jake will let him snuggle up.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max loves a ball......any ball. And people and Phoebe. Phoebe loves freshly laid, still warm from the chicken, eggs. She delicately carries it out of the coop, stands it so the pointed end is pointing to the sky, bites the very top off ( like a Cadbury creme egg) licks the insides out and then loving eats the shell! Seeing as we only have one chicken laying its a fight to see who gets it first! Wish I had a photo of it, but I don't so one of Max loving me will have to do!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWE!!! I love this!!!

And Molly, Lady and Cricket Love you too!!!


They also are huge antler fans my hard core chewy girls....oh and they also love whatever the other one has! lol


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great pics! Love them all but little Crickets face is class!

My two love snuggles, their mummies and the beach 









Note: Lola loves TV


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow Ruth they are tiny....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Wow Ruth they are tiny....


They are my little beans 

Lola's a toy, Nina's a small mini - her mum is a little cockapoo


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> They are my little beans
> 
> Lola's a toy, Nina's a small mini - her mum is a little cockapoo


Ozzys dad was tiny but he is giant well for here anyway.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would love an Ozzy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Cricket is a toy mix...but I am thinking she is going to be a tank!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you Donna for the lovely thread - and the lovely pictures 

Dot loves digging holes, pogoing, bringing bits of garden inside, socks, slippers, shoes, meal times, walks, her ball, cuddles, snuggles, playing, making new friends or meeting up with old ones. Dot loves pretty much everything including smelly toes 
Kiki loves everyone and stealing the ball so that the other two can't chase it, she also loves food and telling animals and bad people on the TV off, she adores people and cuddles.
Inzi loves a ball, any ball and as many balls as possible. In the absence of a ball any other item that has the potential to be thrown.

They all love the beach and swimming and ME 

Dot likes to carry something in her mouth - a ball, a sock, a slipper, a toy - she likes to give me something when I come in.

A few pics of them taken just now with various favourite toys (the picture of Inzi with her _thing (?) was taken merely to amuse those people who find such things amusing (Tracey, Mazz, - you know I'm talking about you!!  )
The little reindeer is a very popular toy with both Dot and Kiki and they both wanted it because the skineeze fox that is Kiki's fav toy got left out in the garden and was soaked by the rain and is now in the wash.
The green toy was part of Dot's secret Santa and it has a crinkly bottle inside - she loves it and it is still in one piece!_


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Dot likes to carry something in her mouth - a ball, a sock, a slipper, a toy - she likes to give me something when I come in.


 Nina does this too!! What is that about? It's so cute


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Nina does this too!! What is that about? It's so cute


Oh yes the welcome home gifts


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph loves wrecking .......


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby likes kissing tortoises :turtle::turtle::turtle:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And the bear loves sharing ice lollies.........


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ruby likes kissing tortoises :turtle::turtle::turtle:


Ruby loves Ted!! (I just want to see more ruby and ted pictures....)


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tracey when did you get a bear?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Tracey when did you get a bear?


Back in the 1960's looking at that photo!! 
It's a picture from a book of times gone by, I just adore it.
I wonder where the children got it from?? They look like their from the London blitz!!! Who on earth has kids, Ice lollies and baby bear cubs back in the day??


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

At the moment Dudley is having a bromance with Bobby, a gorgeous Tibetan Terrier pup.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> At the moment Dudley is having a bromance with Bobby, a gorgeous Tibetan Terrier pup.
> View attachment 65681


That is one beautiful TT


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Back in the 1960's looking at that photo!!
> It's a picture from a book of times gone by, I just adore it.
> I wonder where the children got it from?? They look like their from the London blitz!!! Who on earth has kids, Ice lollies and baby bear cubs back in the day??


I'm a child of the sixties. Great days: Jimmy Hendrix, the Summer of Love, Men on the moon and we all had bears!! Crazy days. 
Nowadays it's all them internets everywhere. eeeeh! I don't know. etc.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> I'm a child of the sixties. Great days: Jimmy Hendrix, the Summer of Love, Men on the moon and we all had bears!! Crazy days.
> Nowadays it's all them internets everywhere. eeeeh! I don't know. etc.


Ha every street had a random bear to hijack your ice lollies back in the day!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

With some exceptions, there was one street in London with a lion. I keep hearing about a video of its reunification with its human family after they returned him to Africa.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ha every street had a random bear to hijack your ice lollies back in the day!!


True, I was a mass of scar tissue from fighting them off.

That's me, second from left (in the rather fetching string vest, my bear had gone home for tea) circa 1967.
God, we were a dirty bunch of urchins.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Datun Walnut said:


> True, I was a mass of scar tissue from fighting them off.
> 
> That's me, second from left (in the rather fetching string vest, my bear had gone home for tea) circa 1967.
> God, we were a dirty bunch of urchins.


Love this photo!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> At the moment Dudley is having a bromance with Bobby, a gorgeous Tibetan Terrier pup.
> View attachment 65681


I don't blame him. What a cutie.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> True, I was a mass of scar tissue from fighting them off.
> 
> That's me, second from left (in the rather fetching string vest, my bear had gone home for tea) circa 1967.
> God, we were a dirty bunch of urchins.


I just had to go back and recount.... Wasn't sure if that was you in the red dolly shoes.... Hand me downs !! 
A happy bunch of urchins if ever I saw 
Times don't change - this is why I call billy a noise with dirt on!!
He's so happy digging in dirt & drains!......


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm happy to hear Billy enjoys the finer things in life. I've spent many an hour dropping pebbles down drain grates and damning drains to create lakes. I was afraid that sort of play was becoming a lost art!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I'm happy to hear Billy enjoys the finer things in life. I've spent many an hour dropping pebbles down drain grates and damning drains to create lakes. I was afraid that sort of play was becoming a lost art!


He drives me mad digging holes in our gravel, and digging for creatures (which he usually wants to keep!  )building contraptions right in front of doorways. He's obsessed with looking down holes and where builders are digging! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Conjures up memories of having to take detours to school with my son because if we passed the construction site there was no more forward walking.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I used to take my boys for picnics overlooking construction sites


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha - I used to have to park up next to them for ages!!! - I bet the workers thought I was some weird stalker!! Lol x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I see LYD is a hit with your three?? I need more LYD's they're in great demand!! I have one sitting on a shelf that should be in NI, and I need another litter for little miss MM x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I see LYD is a hit with your three?? I need more LYD's they're in great demand!! I have one sitting on a shelf that should be in NI, and I need another litter for little miss MM x


He is on supervised play only.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha!! So is what's left of ours...... Ralph is not interested... Unless ruby has it ( she takes great delight in her LYD's) it doesn't matter what ruby has, she can be playing so nicely with a none de script item, Ralph will be snoozing..... Wake up.... Bound over, and take what ever it is off her  not only is he a wreck it - he's a bully!! x


----------

